# Snow/Rain probability charts



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

NWS has developed a pretty nice graphical forecast for the US.  It has some nice granularity settings, like 1", 2" 4" etc.  It's a nice way to look at the whole tamale.  That said, nothing beats a forecast from a local WFO.   It will be interesting to watch this season.

I still like this for the getting me excited, though it only calls out precip intensity, not type or temps.

I'm also sticking with our trusty snowforecast.com.  Looks like Whiteface gets the goods today.


Hoping to get a lot of use out of these and other good stuff this winter.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 26, 2013)

Good stuff Bill.  Last I saw track had shifted slightly east (Conn riv instead of Hudson riv) so maybe NNY and NVt fare better then 1st expected.  Know it was snowing in VT this morning.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 26, 2013)

Well that's depressing to look at.


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

ugh.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay gets the goods back side.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

Ski trip to Whifteface haven't been in few years. Wonder what great forecaster Winnchill thinks.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Ski trip to Whifteface haven't been in few years. Wonder what great forecaster Winnchill thinks.


  Looks like a mix precip is coming tomorrow.  Iceface...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

Snowing in NYC now know it change soon.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 26, 2013)

That first link is pretty good, thanks.

I'm driving back home to Rochester, NY tomorrow to visit family for the holiday weekend. I'll be heading right into the thick of it!

 Expecting a White-knuckled, looooong drive back!


----------



## j law (Nov 26, 2013)

billski said:


> NWS has developed a pretty nice graphical forecast for .



This is my new favorite website... love the functionality,  Thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

I hear Snow over a foot for hills east of Buffalo NY and south USA maybe time to visit relatives in the , hopefully some here are able to make the trip.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Just plowed a FOOT. In my driveway and walks , very heavy wet stuff , great base stuff


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just plowed a FOOT. In my driveway and walks , very heavy wet stuff , great base stuff



What mountains are close to you? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> What mountains are close to you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



He by the one that has the greatest Vertical in the east and once had the Olympics.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought he lived near Snow Ridge in the western Daks


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> He by the one that has the greatest Vertical in the east and once had the Olympics.



Twice 

Thanks for the heads up Scotty!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Twice
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Scotty!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Your welcome.

I think Warps close big hill is Whiteface but pretty sure he skis snowy ridge on certain senior mid week days.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> I think Warps close big hill is Whiteface but pretty sure he skis snowy ridge on certain senior mid week days.



Titus.


----------

